# Why did I buy Camphor EO?



## Zelda Rose (Jun 12, 2014)

I just found a new bottle of Camphor EO in the back of the shelf. It's from Essential Depot and I like it but not by itsself. Does anyone have a blend idea for this?? maybe orange??


----------



## lsg (Jun 12, 2014)

Camphor is used in blends for  treating cold sores, minor abrasions and insect bites and in sinus blends.  Campho Phenique contains camphor.  Here is some info on camphor:

http://www.essentialoil.com/products/camphor-oil-white


----------



## neeners (Jun 12, 2014)

I personally wouldn't put it in soap....it would be way too "refreshing" especially for sensitive areas........  I would, however, make a homemade blend of sinus relief EOs for a diffuser or anti-itch formula.  or homemade tiger balm.


----------



## Zelda Rose (Jun 12, 2014)

I took it out at the last minute an went with half clove and half Frankincense... It smells so good but I just couldn't get rid of the hint of medicine, so out it went!! .. I would have like to use orange but it just goes poof for me even at low temps. Sooooo, good to know about the "tingle factor" not good.. salve is a good idea and I do make my own vapo rub. I prob bought it for that at Xmas time and spaced it out.. My nose gets stuffy at night when I sleep. Thanks for the response!!


----------

